# Zugriffsrechte Applet



## mdoemli (26. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich weiß dieses Thema ist schon tausendmal beantwortet worden, aber ich habe nichts speziell für mich gefunden.
Wenn es doch einen Eintrag gibt, könnt ihr mir ja bitte den Link posten.

Also Ich habe ein Applet welches aus einer *.txt Informationen liest. Wenn das Applet mit dem Auslesen fertig ist, möchte ich das dieses Applet das *.txt File, welches auf meinem Tomcat Server liegt,  löscht.
Bekomme immer folgenden Fehler:


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission http:\miramonte.homelinux.net\portal\applets\trackingtool.txt write)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkWrite(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.security.ActivatorSecurityManager.checkDelete(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.File.delete(Unknown Source)
	at PrintMap.deleteFile(PrintMap.java:173)
	at PrintMap.readKoord(PrintMap.java:248)
	at PrintMap.paint(PrintMap.java:73)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Verstehe ich aber nicht, da ich ja beim Client nichts ändern will, sondern auf dem Server.


```
import java.applet.Applet;
...

try {
			URL url = new URL(getCodeBase(), "http://miramonte.homelinux.net/portal/applets/trackingtool.txt");
			File f = new File(url.toString());
			boolean erg = f.delete();
			if(erg == true){
				System.out.println("/////////////////////File konnte gelöscht werden");
			} else {
				System.out.println("///////////////////File konnte nicht gelöscht werden");
			}
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
			System.out.println("Fehler");
		}
```

Gruß

mdoemli


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2005)

Der Fehler scheint mir auch durchaus begründet!
Sonst könntest du mit einem x-beliebigen selbst geschriebenen Applet/Applikation ganze Websites löschen.
Versuche, dir eine FTP-Verbindung zum Server aufzubauen, dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Sep 2005)

Der Fehler ist vor allem, dass man mit java.io.File keine URLs bearbeiten kann 

Über HTTP ginge das nur über WEBDAV, ansonstenwie gesagt FTP probieren

am einfachsten ist es allerdings, ein schnelles PHP Skript auf den Server zu legen und dieses vom Applet aus abzurufen


----------

